# thinking about buying 03altima3.5SE



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey whats going on, im seriously thinking about buying a 03 altima 3.5SE but wanted to know if anybodys been having any problems with them. ive read a few reviews saying things like car stalls for no reason and they cant find out whats wrong with it. i dont wanna buy a car thats gonna give me many problems, so any input would be really appreciated. thanks, Joe


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> hey whats going on, im seriously thinking about buying a 03 altima 3.5SE but wanted to know if anybodys been having any problems with them. ive read a few reviews saying things like car stalls for no reason and they cant find out whats wrong with it. i dont wanna buy a car thats gonna give me many problems, so any input would be really appreciated. thanks, Joe



Hows this, A car with no tune up for 66,500 miles in two years. Just change oil, two US$18.95 air filter, brakes maybe in a couple of months,

and four brand new set of Bridge EL42 tires installed at the dealer for $618 + tax last weekend.


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sige-Lang said:


> Hows this, A car with no tune up for 66,500 miles in two years. Just change oil, two US$18.95 air filter, brakes maybe in a couple of months,
> 
> and four brand new set of Bridge EL42 tires installed at the dealer for $618 + tax last weekend.


well i went ahead and got a 03 3.5SE in 5sp. yesterday and im really happy with it. its black on black and hauls fuckin azz!!! but my favorite thing about it is tha HID's baby! i told myself my next car is gonna have HIDs, but i didnt even realize this one had it til tha drive home. well anyways just wanted to share......... :cheers: 
:fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

japspec954 said:


> well i went ahead and got a 03 3.5SE in 5sp. yesterday and im really happy with it. its black on black and hauls fuckin azz!!! but my favorite thing about it is tha HID's baby! i told myself my next car is gonna have HIDs, but i didnt even realize this one had it til tha drive home. well anyways just wanted to share......... :cheers:
> :fluffy:


Sounds good. Mine has about 82k on it with no problems of it's own.
Not planning on getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the 03's have had a history of having the most problems out of the third gen altimas. one big issue is the MAF is known to blow with aftermarket intakes. and nissan wont cover those. so if you are planning on installing one, keep your oem airbox to put back on for warranty service. otherwise it will cost you about $500 for a new MAF
also take a look at the service bullitens put out for the 03's and make sure that they have all been completed


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

craigqc said:


> the 03's have had a history of having the most problems out of the third gen altimas. one big issue is the MAF is known to blow with aftermarket intakes. and nissan wont cover those. so if you are planning on installing one, keep your oem airbox to put back on for warranty service. otherwise it will cost you about $500 for a new MAF
> also take a look at the service bullitens put out for the 03's and make sure that they have all been completed


 how do i check tha service bulletins???


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buy it*

You wont be sorry. I have had 2 nissans and i have had no probs with mine. I had a 2003 altima and it was great. I now have a 2005 and its even better. Buy it and then put in a CAI and you will love it!

Here is a little more info.
*Will an AEM intake void my new car warranty?*
*No it will not. The only time this can happen is if the system was installed improperly and caused damage to the vehicle. If a service technician denies your warranty claim based on the fact that the car has been modified and the failure was not a direct result of the installation and use of an AEM product please refer him to the SEMA web site for a review of the Magnusson Moss warranty act. Go to: http://www.enjoythedrive.com/san*

As far as the service bulletins:
*http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/*


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

alright well i noticed tha other day tha coolant level was a lil low so i refilled it but it went low again in 2days. tha engine temp gauge is reading a lil above tha second line from tha bottom. is this normal or should i be worried about it?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> alright well i noticed tha other day tha coolant level was a lil low so i refilled it but it went low again in 2days. tha engine temp gauge is reading a lil above tha second line from tha bottom. is this normal or should i be worried about it?


You should tell them you want to take it to a deal to have them check it out. If they are ok with it then do it and you should get the dealers or a machanics opinion. If they give you shit on saying that, then i would walk right then. My collant doesnt change, i would be concerned with it. My gage alomost goes to half, and has never gone over half. It seems odd to me that it is that low. I think that if its running and cooling properly, then it shouldnt get over 200 degrees, i could be wrong but i know mine doesnt get that hot. I know the older altimas (93 - 01) have had problems with the coolant leaking but i dont think thats an issue with the 03 on up. Have a machanic look at it. remeber, if you see it get to about 2/3rds to the top of the gage, turn the car off.


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> You should tell them you want to take it to a deal to have them check it out. If they are ok with it then do it and you should get the dealers or a machanics opinion. If they give you shit on saying that, then i would walk right then. My collant doesnt change, i would be concerned with it. My gage alomost goes to half, and has never gone over half. It seems odd to me that it is that low. I think that if its running and cooling properly, then it shouldnt get over 200 degrees, i could be wrong but i know mine doesnt get that hot. I know the older altimas (93 - 01) have had problems with the coolant leaking but i dont think thats an issue with the 03 on up. Have a machanic look at it. remeber, if you see it get to about 2/3rds to the top of the gage, turn the car off.


alright cool thanks


----------

